# Boots



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

What is the best overall knee high boots (not too warm) to use for running dogs in the southeast where we are predominatley warm. I've been through 2 pairs of Lacrosse knee highs and they dry rot very quickly. I use watershoes for wet grass but need the boots for water work for hunt tests.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Mud Diver said:


> What is the best overall knee high boots (not too warm) to use for running dogs in the southeast where we are predominatley warm. I've been through 2 pairs of Lacrosse knee highs and they dry rot very quickly. I use watershoes for wet grass but need the boots for water work for hunt tests.


 Spendy but will outlast anything are the LeChameau.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Muck boots are all I use and it is always warm in Florida. They hold up to year round water and sunlight (carry them too often in the back of the truck) very well. I am on my second pair in 6 years and the first one just got nasty from the use I put it through (cut the grass in them too many times and they got stained and filled with dirt and grass). They are still in good shape otherwise, but I just got tired of wearing dirty nasty boots so I got another pair.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I second the Muck Boots.

http://www.muckboots.com/

Buck


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*boots*

Which ones do you recommend?
I have the mucksters for regular dog training. Need higher boots for hunt test water series.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I think I have the Field Masters. 

Buck


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I have the Muck Masters. I believe they are the highest. They also have great tread. They're very warm and durable. 

Kourtney


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Still waiting to see a rice farmer in anything but La Crosse.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

You must be storing your LaCrosse on top of a stack of car batteries or something ! I just replaced a pair I've had for about 15 years mainly because the tread was worn smooth.

Maybe a reagional thing but I don't see anyone around here in anything but LaCrosse.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*boots*

Nope, they just cracked around the seams where the boot bends naturally to the flexing of the leg/foot. If you bought yours 15 years ago think about that. Just about everything made nowadays is junk :wink:


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep, things aren't made like they used to be for sure.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*La Crosse Hernia*

I nearly give myself a hernia everytime I try to take off my ankle fit La Crosse....however they have lasted forever...

Muckboots are lookin good for the next pair!

Wayne


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

LaCrosse boots used to last forever. Now they are made in China and pretty much suck as far as lasting goes. Now for comfort I can't find any better. I wear a size 14 and they may very well be the only ones to make a boot to fit me. That is without breaking the bank.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mud Diver said:


> What is the best overall knee high boots (not too warm) to use for running dogs in the southeast where we are predominatley warm. I've been through 2 pairs of Lacrosse knee highs and they dry rot very quickly. I use watershoes for wet grass but need the boots for water work for hunt tests.


Richard, try a pair of Lacross White Shrimp boots, only $14. a pair. Lets everyone know you are from Louisiana and when in a bind, you can handle with your feet! 
South La. Proud! :wink:


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*boots*


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

You might want to take a look at these: http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/pro...ulated/alphaburly++sport+side+zip+-+++18''.do (The boot pictured in the "zoom and additional view" window is *NOT* the correct one. These are knee boots with gusseted zippers from the ankle up *on the inside, not the front,* of the boot.)

Just bought 'em last Summer (or early Fall?), but so far, so good. And I'm hard enough on boots that nothing has ever lasted me more than a couple or three seasons. (To include the LaCrosses of both twenty and two years past.) The neoprene is warmer than standard LaCrosse uninsulated boots, but leaving the zippers down affords appreciable ventilation. They've much better traction than "chevron" soles, are still relatively light, and are comfortable on long hunts or hikes. Only caveat I've found important is to hose mud out of the zipper teeth to keep them working smoothly. And it's sooo nice to have retired my truck and porch boot jacks to the shed.

Still, it's too soon to tell for sure. Could be like the Muck Boots some thought great - for a while. (Couldn't help but note that a couple of the loudest converts at our camp were back in LaCrosses this year.) And what would really tickle me would be old fashioned, uninsulated or neoprened LaCrosses that someone had the sense to put good air-bob soles on, so they'd not skate in the mud like chevron soles. Flat mystifies me why so many wet terrain boots are made with slippery soles.


----------

